# Le Monzaco Track



## slotmichl (Sep 20, 2004)

No too long ago I was on a site with lots of pictures of the Le
Monzaco race track. Now I tried to find these pictures again, but I
cannot find the site anymore!
Does anybody have the link? The pictures were covering also the
tunnel, and and other details.
Would be great if anybody could help me here.

Thanks in advance

Michael


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

What a track! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

roadrner said:


> What a track! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


Hear hear. Thats an amazing labor of love. I don't know if I'd have the patience to build something like that. (not to mention the space)

Trev


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

Truly incredible! That's what I call jaw dropping.


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

*just wondering*

Hey guys,

I was going through all the older archives and found this thread. Just wondering if anyone has a link to pics of Jason's old track, or if any links still exist? I'm trying to gather as many reference photos of realisticly decorated tracks to use when I put together my Bowman track. My track is 117' running length going on a 9'x26' table. Any tracks like KSR or LeMonzaco still out there?

Gar


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

fastlap said:


> My track is 117' running length going on a 9'x26' table
> 
> Gar


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Hunt up issue #5 of HO Slot Car Journal,copyright 1995,there's a article in it about Jason Boye's track,if you find issue #2 there's also another article on Norm Welch's track,another Jason Boye's built track,with supposedly even better landscaping then Le Monzaco had


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

*Fast raceway*

This is the only pictition of the track. Brad and I took 1 year to design. It is still in pieces on the table. I ran into a major detour in '05 (divorce) that has sidelined the assembly. My plans are to start it this winter after the holidays. The track was designed for a 8'x24' table, but I have grown the table to accomidate run-offs and landscaping. I wanted a couple corners from real tracks. On the left hand side is a small hairpin which leads onto the main straight. This is the Long Beach Hairpin turn. That is where the "squeeze lanes" are at and we're really going to have to slow down if multiple cars are racing together. The bridge at the top of the photo comes downhill from the right to left. That back 'n forth is close to the corkscrew in design. If this works, here is the design photo of Brad's site. 
Gar


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

fastlap said:


> Brad and I took 1 year to design.


The layout looks fantastic. I hope you take lots of pictures of the build after the holidays and share them with us.

When you say it took 1 year to design, please elaborate. Is that the time it took to bounce ideas off each other and come up with the layout? And I am not implying that it took too long based on the results - just wondering what all you mean by 'design'. I for one would enjoy hearing more details about the design aspects.


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

*evolution of the track*

OK, you asked for it... Not that I'm long-winded, just more of a wingbag.

My main inspiration for wanting a routed track was the Kat-Spa-Ring. I love that track!!! I love the design, the landscaping, and the ingenuity that went into it. There is only one person in my mind that could make a track that would compare favorably. Of course, that could only be the man who built the KSR....Brad Bowman. Yes, I know that Jason was as much instrumental as Brad. As was Greg himself. But, Brad was the track builder. I can only hope my modeling skills will do the track justice and come close to what Jason did to it. I think I have a few tricks up my proverbial HO sleeve.

As far as answering your question.......

I started out wanting two tracks in one. I wanted a oval with a road course inside. I wanted to be able to take out sections of the back-straight and inset turns that would detour into the road course. I made a couple design drawings in "paintshop" and sent them to Brad. Then Brad would change a couple things and send it back for my approval. the whole time, Brad and I discussed his customer that had this duel design. They were happy, but ran into troubles with lane slots lining up when changing back and forth....or something like that. Well, after we spoke, I desided to go after my main interest. that is road racing rather than going in circles. That process took 3-4 months of going back and forth. Once we settled on the RC idea, I threw a few things at him for design. I left most of the actual turns and layout up to him. The only requirement I had, was that I had to give a final :thumbsup: for him to start the actual track. Then, if I remember correctly, it took Brad 2-3 months to finish. I'm sure he was working on several things at once. So, when I say it took about 1 year to design, I would say most of that time was me giving what is most likely way too much input. But, I love the layout.

Now here is my obsticle I have in front of me. I plan on moving in the next 3-4 years. And, I definitely do not want to go through what was necessary to do to the KSR when I move. So, when I put mine together, I will be keeping in mind that i will consider how the track is sectioned together, so I can remove it successfully in pieces. I better do a good job of thinking that through, or I'm in for a big mess. If that happened, I would most likely wait to assemble the track at the new house in a few years. But that would be a real waste to let this track sit.


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

*table shot*

Here is a somewhat obscured shot of the table. It has become more of a storage table for the components of my '71 Road Runner. I hope to start putting that together this winter also. You can see a piece of the track in the foreground. The table runs about 2 more feet to the left. The table runs 26' towards the round white resin table in the background. That table is 5' in diameter for size reference.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

I agree Gary, would be a waste.. send it too me and I will set it up and you may come visit anytime ya like....


Dave


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Gary,
You mentioned you may be moving in the next 3-4 years......any chance you'll be heading down south???

A former Illinois resident living in the south(NC),

Bob Weichbrodt
"Rawafx"
W-S, NC


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

fastlap said:


> Here is a somewhat obscured shot of the table. It has become more of a storage table for the components of my '71 Road Runner. I hope to start putting that together this winter also. You can see a piece of the track in the foreground. The table runs about 2 more feet to the left. The table runs 26' towards the round white resin table in the background. That table is 5' in diameter for size reference.


Aw geez -- the '71 Roadrunner is my favorite muscle car. Always wanted a Tor-Red '71 with the 440+6, white strobe stripe & rallye wheels. Damn nice choice of winter projects you have!  :thumbsup: :woohoo:


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

It sounds like the same time frame I went through when I had Brad build my track.You have me beat by 11 feet.I'll have to get an extension.I have my track set up temporary now.That temporary is now 4 years.I still haven't started the basement.My track is surrounded by my 55 Chevy and 57 Corvette plus my sons car.Something called a Mustang.When I hit lotto I'm going to have Brad move in for a year or two and build something bigger than the current 106'.I just have a few buildings on it for my Grandkids to use for targets.I'll try to get some pictures on tomorrow.I think Katzspa is everyones ultimate goal.The best track I have ever seen.I mean a working monorail in the pit grandstands. Tom Stumpf


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

here's what the Chicken looked like before i took her apart. Going back together with complete coil-over suspension. Already have had the 5spd. behind the 440+6 for 4 summers before the disassembly.


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

I messed around with Tracker 2000, trying to re-create something similar to your track layout. Came up with this. Fits on a 5' x 13' table.


----------



## ebmjo (Dec 14, 2007)

Hornet wrote:


> Hunt up issue #5 of HO Slot Car Journal,copyright 1995,there's a article in it about Jason Boye's track,if you find issue #2 there's also another article on Norm Welch's track,another Jason Boye's built track,with supposedly even better landscaping then Le Monzaco had


Here's a site with great info and pics of Norm Welch's track. Another masterpiece from Jason Boye:
Portugal in a Playroom


----------

